# Nulev...anyone?



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

My doc recently prescribed Nulev. I have been a solid month of cramping and bile salt diahrea. I don't like to take medication daily, more an as needed basis.So far, I have taken the Nulev for 3 days and still have cramping and diahrea? Has this worked for anyone, and how long does it take. I'm sick and tired of all of this.I also went back on Questran [yes daily] which did seem to bring me much relief in the past but bloated me something horrible.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The medication is the same as in regular Levsin, which works for some people and not others. The "Nu" part is that it is quickly dissolves in the mouth (the older Sublingual took quite a while to fall apart and I've taken those, not the "Nu" ones and they work for me, and it works in a few minutes after dissolving under the tongue.)Maybe a low dose tricyclic if that is something you can take might be something to look at. Elavil or desipramine. They tend to constipate people and work often very well on the pain.But that is more of a daily thing, so that may not be what you want.Have you tried the Calcium that helps LNAPE? And does peppermint work for your pain?K.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

It never worked for me. Elavil did/does seem to work with a tiny bit of paxil to help w/anxiety.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Nulev does nothing for me. I have decided to finish out my two week trial [I promised the GI] and then just give it up.Kath, I did try nortriptolyne for a while and while it did help firm me up, I was a zombie. I am really not happy about taking drugs for anxiety, when I have none, to help control the diahrea. I know it works for others and that is wonderful for them, but it just isn't for me. When friends and family comment on demeanor change [from high energy to comatose] I knew it had to stop.I did try calcium...even varying the doses. It didn't seem to matter. Either I wasn't getting enough, and so wasn't getting the desired effect, or I got too much and had the poo plugs of all poo plugs, followed by explosive diahrea.Darn it...I'll just get off the Nulev, and get back on the Questran and fiber and fight he bloat. One solid month of either cramping or the big D is starting to wear!Thanks for the thoughts.~Karen


----------



## 22675 (Jun 15, 2005)

I take Elavil every day (which I hate to take because it makes me very sleepy)and I take NuLev only when it is necessary and the NuLev seems to do the trick. It usually stops the attacks from continuing or it helps to stop them before they happen. But I do not take it every day.


----------



## geriland (Jul 17, 2004)

I take Nulev on an as-needed basis. It helps with the cramping right away, but doesn't completely stop it. Also, I've noticed it does slightly reduce the diarrhea. I feel like it makes me just a bit tired too. I'm starting on a new drug today, called Robinul Forte, but I don't know how it's going to work. We'll see...


----------

